# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Just popped in

## paddington

Hello Just popped in by chance, impressed with the site.
I used to keep tropical fish when i was a teenager, can't remember how long ago though !   but safe to say long time. so here 's greeting everyone here name is paddington, will be floating or slidering here regulary. 

I might be needing advice, thinking of starting up a new set up from scratch  very soon..... 

regards
paddington

----------


## Nemo

Welcome to fishkeeping m8y, swim over to the shoutbox whenever u come onto this site and youll find the rest of the fishes there  :Wink: 

anytime mate, wel be happy to help, just give us a shout  :Big Grin:

----------


## paddington

> Welcome to fishkeeping m8y, swim over to the shoutbox whenever u come onto this site and youll find the rest of the fishes there 
> 
> anytime mate, wel be happy to help, just give us a shout


 Now thats what I call a friendly welcome, thanks Nemo, you can add another fish in the ocean, swimming my way in..........

----------


## berley

hello paddington nice of you to pop in and introduce yourself 

you've come to the right place if your thinking of starting up again 

even nemo and gary sorta know what their talking about  :Wink: 

anyhow welcome to fish-keeping im sure you'll enjoy your time here

oh and the shoutbox is up the top  :Smile:

----------


## Tsia

Hi Paddington.. WELCOME.

You'll find this site addictive like I have.. and loads helpful.
Everyone is so friendly. xxx

----------

